# THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!! Bicycle Show and Swap Meet!!! Howes Cave NY !!!!!!!!!!



## bike (Jul 20, 2013)

BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bring the babe!


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...nd-Swap-Meet!!!-Howes-Cave-NY&highlight=howes


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll be there. I have 6 bikes loaded up in the back of my Toyota Matrix. Got to love those COMPAX's.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 20, 2013)

If you are coming stop and say hi. I'd love to put more faces to the CABE members. I'll have the row of COMPAX Folding bikes. I'm no ware as mean in person as I seem on the internet.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jul 20, 2013)

We arrived here early this morning to find beautiful weather and it looks to be even better for tomorrow. See ya all in the morning!


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 20, 2013)

This is going to be a great event!!! We are all set up and ready to go. Come one come all!!!!!


----------



## bike (Jul 20, 2013)

*Hmmm*



MrColumbia said:


> If you are coming stop and say hi. I'd love to put more faces to the CABE members. I'll have the row of COMPAX Folding bikes. I'm no ware as mean in person as I seem on the internet.




remains to be seennn...


JUST KIDDIN!  I hardly ever cut anyones liver out anymore- bladework not so neat as I get older...


----------



## bike (Jul 21, 2013)

*Great day nice weather and folks- promise for next year!*


----------



## bike (Jul 21, 2013)

*I did lots of buying saw an old man quake at my $20 asking*

price on nos item "I have to ask my wife" and ran away


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Great show!*

I`d like to personally thank StevieZ for working so hard to put the show together. Great job man!
I`d like to add a few pics myself.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 21, 2013)

Great show and swap! Thanks Steve.  *Bri-In RI*, great to meet you in person finally. Same goes for *Bike*. I spent some time underground so I may not have got to meet everyone from the CABE. 

I will be posting all my pictures soon. Just a great day as far as the weather, location and people. This show is a winner.


----------



## 1898Columbia (Jul 24, 2013)

*Thanks Stevie Z*

It was a great show - very good organization, beautiful location, great turn-out of vendors and bikes.  Thanks to Stevie Z. for putting it all together!  I hope this show continues to grow each year.


----------

